# Misinterpreted Language Isuues



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I was wondering how some people handle the complete lack of understanding [minimal Spanish comprehension] because of the lack of understanding the exact situation because of the language barrier. I would assume I have misconstrued some situations and know I have, because I found out later I had in some instances which would show I had in other incidences and did not find out later. I have a higher than intermediate understanding but am not fluent in Spanish grammar, darn irregular verbs.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Bing Translator*



AlanMexicali said:


> I was wondering how some people handle the complete lack of understanding [minimal Spanish comprehension] because of the lack of understanding the exact situation because of the language barrier. I would assume I have misconstrued some situations and know I have, because I found out later I had in some instances which would show I had in other incidences and did not find out later. I have a higher than intermediate understanding but am not fluent in Spanish grammar, darn irregular verbs.


In computer driven material, the free translators are a life line. But your question is about spoken language. Until Steve Jobs comes up with a true universal translator we just plow through it. But you are correct, if we choose to move to a non-English speaking country, it will be something we will all have to deal with.

A question: Does Spanish immersion classes help? How have other deal with it?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> In computer driven material, the free translators are a life line. But your question is about spoken language. Until Steve Jobs comes up with a true universal translator we just plow through it. But you are correct, if we choose to move to a non-English speaking country, it will be something we will all have to deal with.
> 
> A question: Does Spanish immersion classes help? How have other deal with it?


I have this problem all throughout Latin America. I am 90% fluent in "Mexican" Spanish, however in Argentina, Colombia, and Chile I have a hard time understanding. You need to have a keen ear and listen very carefully, especially in business meetings. Thankfully the business culture there is pretty casual and I can get by with my Mexi-Spanish. 

Also, my fiancé is from Oaxaca, and I started learning from her and by some books I bought. But spending allot of time in Monterrey for business as well, I found the dialect is a bit different from what I learned from her. I bought the book " Spanish
for Dummies" and it has some great basic teachings as well as a section in the back for the verbs( past, present, future, his, her, their,ours, ect).

I always say the best way to learn Spanish is to immerse yourself in it. I met Madgalena 5 years ago and I spoke zero Spanish and she spoke zero English. We fell in love and put in the hard work to make it happen. Same goes for a location...if you want to make it work it will just happen naturally.

The best advice I can give about not understanding the language is listen carefully.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Listening*

The best advice I can give about not understanding the language is listen carefully.[/QUOTE]


My ex wife did not speak any English also and we made it happen. Actually I am tone deaf and that has always made it harder for me. I read easily when I see a new word. I learnt to pronounce the alphabet over 30 years ago and that helps and then learnt the accents years latter. My vocabulary keeps growing but the grammar problem I started with has me repeating habitually the wrong verb tenses however that is improving gradually. Learning to count was the first thing I learnt and that is what I recommend to people who start off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

The only time I speak English is on Skype, but I still get caught with different Mexican versions of some verbs. The best and most humbling thing to do is to say "I don't understand - please use other words" instead of continuing on and feigning understanding. People seem to appreciate this far more than later finding out that I didn't understand them in the first place.

If you think verbs are tough, just wait for "doble sentidos", hahaha.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Verbs*



GringoCArlos said:


> The only time I speak English is on Skype, but I still get caught with different Mexican versions of some verbs. The best and most humbling thing to do is to say "I don't understand - please use other words" instead of continuing on and feigning understanding. People seem to appreciate this far more than later finding out that I didn't understand them in the first place.
> 
> If you think verbs are tough, just wait for "doble sentidos", hahaha.


I agree if you don't understand say so, so the meaning becomes clear or it will snowball occasionally like you point out. I have found adults, not all, unless they are close to you, are reluctant to correct your Spanish, however most children are not and I encourage them to do so.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I agree if you don't understand say so, so the meaning becomes clear or it will snowball occasionally like you point out. I have found adults, not all, unless they are close to you, are reluctant to correct your Spanish, however most children are not and I encourage them to do so.


This is very important as well. I encourage all of my conversation partners to correct my Spanish if I am off the mark. How will one learn to improve otherwise especially if you are not in a SSL class? Also saying " I don't understand, please rephrase" is good. If the speaker finds out after the fact that you did not understand, didn't speak up about not understanding, or just plainly went along pretending to understand, then they may not want to talk to you again.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Como se dice*



conorkilleen said:


> This is very important as well. I encourage all of my conversation partners to correct my Spanish if I am off the mark. How will one learn to improve otherwise especially if you are not in a SSL class? Also saying " I don't understand, please rephrase" is good. If the speaker finds out after the fact that you did not understand, didn't speak up about not understanding, or just plainly went along pretending to understand, then they may not want to talk to you again.


One of the best phrases I found is "Como se dice..." and try some English or pidgin, gestures or something. There is nothing wrong or bad telling some you do not understand and asking "How do you say...".

In this situation and in life generally, people will always want to help you if they can, so like anything, just ask, you'll learn and they will feel better about themselves.

Me? In junior high and high school Spanish, they drilled verbs and tenses. etc, and I find it coming back as I begin to think in Spanish. Never thought I'd thank Mr. Lederer for all of that work!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

FHBOY, you asked about immersion classes. They helped me learn faster without a doubt. I improved more during a 2 week immersion course than during a semester of classes at the local junior college. I studied in Mexico, Spain and Costa Rica and it was always super beneficial. I would say give it a try. I always had a good time and met a lot of people to boot. Several of my now friends here in Guanajuato were people I first met during immersion study years ago, both Mexicans and a couple of "extranjeros".

As for the original question of how to avoid misunderstandings, I use a technique that I also use in English when I want to be sure I got something. I ask, "Entonces, estás diciendo que..." (So, you are saying that...) or something along those lines and I repeat what I understood them to say in my own words. They either say "exactamente" or else, if I got it wrong, they re-explain it to me in other words. It has helped me a lot and no one seems offended, in fact they appreciate the fact that I am listening so carefully.

It's easier if you can isolate a specific problem word. Just 5 minutes ago my fiancee used the word "gruta" when we were talking. I didn't know the word, so I asked, "¿Qué significa gruta?" and she explained that it is a certain kind of cave like rock formation. Issue resolved and now I have one more vocabulary word (although I have no idea when I'll need that one again!)


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Phrases and multi word terms*



> It's easier if you can isolate a specific problem word. Just 5 minutes ago my fiancee used the word "gruta" when we were talking. I didn't know the word, so I asked, "¿Qué significa gruta?" and she explained that it is a certain kind of cave like rock formation. Issue resolved and now I have one more vocabulary word (although I have no idea when I'll need that one again!)


I just asked my Mexican wife what the services that pump out septic tanks are called, we got into a discussion on another thread, and she say it is: "Limpieza de fosas septicas" because translating it from English in Google.MX I wasn't getting anywhere. Phrases and descriptions of some things that don't translate from English are useful to know sometimes and seem really easy to remember. I use a translator that is pretty good most times but fails in these incidents. Using "septic or sewage pump trucks or services" in Spanish only went to pumps that have to do with trucks or sewage pumps.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

chupadora de miel would work?? sorry, in poor taste....agh.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Miel*



tepetapan said:


> chupadora de miel would work?? sorry, in poor taste....agh.


I shouldn't ask my wife what that translates to. Even the translator came up with something a little strange. Google.MX came up with insects. LOL


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Honey Sucker....seems we used that term when I worked construction in the midwest. The guys who would empty (the truck with the pump) the porta potties on site were referred to as such..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Honey wagon*



tepetapan said:


> Honey Sucker....seems we used that term when I worked construction in the midwest. The guys who would empty (the truck with the pump) the porta potties on site were referred to as such..


I was following a honey wagon once that had the license plate "PU4 ME2".


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Logic*



AlanMexicali said:


> I just asked my Mexican wife what the services that pump out septic tanks are called, we got into a discussion on another thread, and she say it is: "Limpieza de fosas septicas" because translating it from English in Google.MX I wasn't getting anywhere. Phrases and descriptions of some things that don't translate from English are useful to know sometimes and seem really easy to remember. I use a translator that is pretty good most times but fails in these incidents. Using "septic or sewage pump trucks or services" in Spanish only went to pumps that have to do with trucks or sewage pumps.


A BIT OF OBSERVATION - WITH NO HELP FOR ANYONE - JUST A MUSING
Being a native English speaker, obviously, I appreciate Spanish for it's more logical use of words. One example "get": in Spanish "obtener" to obtain - simple, because the word "get" is, well, not as exact (exacto) or precise (precisa).

I have found if I go thru the thesaurus in my mind for English words, I can come up with the Spanish word, am I really nuts? English as a Latin derivative is impricise whereas Spanish, French other Latin derivatives seem not to have so many conflicted spellings and meanings of the same group of letters.

Now obviously this doesn't work all the time, "todo el tiempo", but it has served me well in various scrapes. Let's not forget the Englishization of a lot of "foreign" languages that has also made them more universal...Yep, the world has changed.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

We also have to remember that words are different between the US, Canada and England. What's a spanner? Is the soup maker Knorr pronounced with the K silent as in the US or with a hard K as in Canada. Also there are differences in words within the US as well. What's a "brown cow". Chili in parts of the US must have beans but not in the South. (per the National Chili Cook off). 

Words, usage, pronunciation, and meaning all can differ depending on who, what, where and when. The immersion way has been said to be the best but only for that part of the country. In truth if you want to communicate with someone in a foreign country and they want to communicate with you, something will be done to work it out. I speak 4 different languages (ok 5 with English) but I still have troubles talking to some people because of regional dialects. 

The most important thing is to keep trying to communicate. I do not speak much Spanish but I find that many people around here are willing to help me with the language. I have been told by Mexican friends here that it is sometimes hard for them to be understood when they travel to other parts of the country.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Phrases*

[QUOTE}=The most important thing is to keep trying to communicate. I do not speak much Spanish but I find that many people around here are willing to help me with the language. I have been told by Mexican friends here that it is sometimes hard for them to be understood when they travel to other parts of the country.[/QUOTE]


Ever use the phrase: Vamos a un restarunte, tengo hambre or Vayamos a un restarunte when friends and others are present and see what happened? Maybe this is a border thing, I don't know.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Working with a crew building my house for the last 8 months - off and on - has been a real experience. In their personal conversations almost every other word can be "vale". Kinda like 'cool' or 'right on' but not. It breaks the flow of the Spanish to the point I don't listen. If they are talking about work, what they need, what's next or to me I understand (most of the time) ... but the normal trivia bull sessions, no way.

Alambron is the latest word I didn't understand. Root word is alambre (wire) but this is between wire and re-bar (varilla) in size ... about half the size of your baby finger. Of course they take the time to explain or they wouldn't be working

The slang, the age of the user, the location in Mexico ... it's all there to confuse.

Anyone that manages a relationship with a Spanish only speaking partner ... has my respect


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Vale*



sparks said:


> Working with a crew building my house for the last 8 months - off and on - has been a real experience. In their personal conversations almost every other word can be "vale". Kinda like 'cool' or 'right on' but not. It breaks the flow of the Spanish to the point I don't listen. If they are talking about work, what they need, what's next or to me I understand (most of the time) ... but the normal trivia bull sessions, no way.
> 
> Alambron is the latest word I didn't understand. Root word is alambre (wire) but this is between wire and re-bar (varilla) in size ... about half the size of your baby finger. Of course they take the time to explain or they wouldn't be working
> 
> ...



Vale = "OK", "understood", "understood?", "Yeah", "yeah yeah".

In California a popular phrase some repeat to many times in this context in conversation is: "You know" as in Canada it is "Hey". I guess it is a kind of affirmation you got "it". The closest word I use is "sabes? Or Tu sabes?" for any affirmation when working with anyone doing a project like you are doing so when I leave I don't come back to something else. Another thing I notice some or most expats say is "centro" when talking about downtown. I have only hear that called "el centro" however I guess both are used.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*El centro*



AlanMexicali said:


> Vale = "OK", "understood", "understood?", "Yeah", "yeah yeah".
> 
> In California a popular phrase some repeat to many times in this context in conversation is: "You know" as in Canada it is "Hey". I guess it is a kind of affirmation you got "it". The closest word I use is "sabes? Or Tu sabes?" for any affirmation when working with anyone doing a project like you are doing so when I leave I don't come back to something else. Another thing I notice some or most expats say is "centro" when talking about downtown. I have only hear that called "el centro" however I guess both are used.


When seeing a sign that reads "Centro Historico" or "Centro Civico" that is different because of the description. Sometimes a road sign will just read "Centro" but in conversation it is mostly "Yo fui a el centro" or "Donde estas?". .. " En el centro". [in downtown]


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> When seeing a sign that reads "Centro Historico" or "Centro Civico" that is different because of the description. Sometimes a road sign will just read "Centro" but in conversation it is mostly "Yo fue a el centro" or "Donde estas?". .. " En el centro". [in downtown]


Probably you meant "Yo fui al Centro".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fui*



TundraGreen said:


> Probably you meant "Yo fui al Centro".



I was able to edit the "fue to fui" when I re read it before the 15 minutes were up. I have been lucky only a few times to slip in under the limit. LOL. "a el" is usually "al" but both are used and it wouldn't have made the point. Of course as most know the language varies from location to location. Inside Mexico it is customarily called "Mexico" instead of Mexico City however on the border it is called "DF" because on the US side of the border Mexico is anyplace across the border and it would be confusing to say you are going to "Mexico" when you are already in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*"al"*



TundraGreen said:


> Probably you meant "Yo fui al Centro".



Actually it wouldn't matter to use "al" because if you use "YO fui a centro" [ I went to downtown] it would be leaving out the "el" anyway. "Yo fui a el [al] centro" would translate to "I went to the downtown" .. . it still doesn't translate exactly.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I was able to edit the "fue to fui" when I re read it before the 15 minutes were up. I have been lucky only a few times to slip in under the limit. LOL. "a el" is usually "al" but both are used and it wouldn't have made the point. Of course as most know the language varies from location to location. Inside Mexico it is customarily called "Mexico" instead of Mexico City however on the border it is called "DF" because on the US side of the border Mexico is anyplace across the border and it would be confusing to say you are going to "Mexico" when you are already in Mexico.


I missed the fact that you corrected the verb while I was commenting on it. 

As far as Mexico vs Mexico City vs DF, I notice that even in Tijuana, in the airport, the announcements in English say "Mexico City", while the announcements in Spanish say "Mexico".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mexico*



TundraGreen said:


> I missed the fact that you corrected the verb while I was commenting on it.
> 
> As far as Mexico vs Mexico City vs DF, I notice that even in Tijuana, in the airport, the announcements in English say "Mexico City", while the announcements in Spanish say "Mexico".


Exactly. Anywhere inside Mexico they use "Mexico" for what we call "Mexico City" Very rarely I have heard a local say "Cuidad De Mexico" but they do say that on the TV news. My friends near the border exclusively call it "DF" [Distrito Federal]. At the airport Mexico would be the familiar term, I supposed, because everyone is traveling. Another thing they say when talking about the US side of the border is " la otra lado" which would indicate "the other side" and that would be "the other side of the border = US. When in the US they would say Mexico for the other side of the border ... Mexico.

Ever notice the one announcer that is translating into English at the Guadalajara airport has a funny accent in English? I spend hours there as I take a bus from San Luis Potosi and fly to Mexicali from Guadalajara and vice versa.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Ever notice the one announcer that is translating into English at the Guadalajara airport has a funny accent in English? I spend hours there as I take a bus from San Luis Potosi and fly to Mexicali from Guadalajara and vice versa.


No, I haven't noticed the accent of any of the announcers, but then I haven't been there for a few months. I used to fly between Guadalajara and Tijuana pretty regularly (on my way to San Diego). Lately I have been taking the bus. It takes a little longer (well, a lot longer) but you get to see the countryside and it is a nice ride.


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Spanish Course*

I am a newbie on this forum. Now that I have posted 4 times  I should be able to tell you about the spanish course I have been using. It is called Language Learning with Livemocha | Learn a Language Online - Free! and it is free if you take the time to help someone else learn English. You can also purchase the software for $150 online or here in the US at any of the major bookstores. I know I sound like an advertisement, but I have been a member of the site since April of last year. I try to spend at least an hour a day practising my spanish. On the website you can chat with people from all over the world. You get to speak, read and write spanish. I use the flash cards to go back and practise earlier lessons. For a small fee of $9 a month you casn access the premium part of the course which is a little more interactive. Grammer has been my downfall, as I never got it down in English, let alone Spanish.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thanks*



sparks55 said:


> I am a newbie on this forum. Now that I have posted 4 times  I should be able to tell you about the spanish course...as I never got it down in English, let alone Spanish.


Thank you for the link. As I am on the cusp of retiring and selling my business, and have a 7 month window before we move to Mexico, this looks to be a great site. Also, a lot less expensive than Rosetta Stone. I will keep every one up to date on my progress after I really get started in mid-March.

Once again, thanks for the link! :clap2:


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*A handy phrase*

My wife, who is Mexican, was an English teacher in Mexico DF when we met, so, in simple terms, she speaks two languages far better than I. One of the first phrases she taught me, aside from the obvious "Si, mi amor"' was "Habla mas despacio", or speak more slowly, please. Being a teacher, she insists on precise diction and accents, so, for a long while, anyone hearing "Habla ma despacio" spoken in perfect Spanish, assumed that I was much farther along than I was in learning the language. The result would be that I would hear the same phrase spoken very slowly, and would still have no clue as to meaning. As I slowly progress in the language, now with a tutor, this phrase is now a Godsend, and works wonders in helping me digest a phrase.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

When I lived in Mexico in the early 90's I was a missionary in a group of (mostly) American college age people. Our program included language and cultural instruction, and we all lived in pairs with Mexican families and worked in growing Mexican churches, so language acquisition was speedy for the most part. Nonetheless, the language bloopers abounded. 

One of my favorite stories happened to a young man who was preaching his first sermon in Spanish at the church he had been working in all summer. His opening line, "Brothers, let us pray (orar)," came out as, "Hermanos, vamos a orinar." The congregation thought that was hilarious, and the missionary was mortified when he realized what had come out of his mouth.

Another friend was at a church potluck where he got to try "tinga" for the first time. He liked it so much that he asked for "mas ch inga, por favor."


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

A girl that was studying at the school I studied at in Morelia years ago told me about another girl who had been at the school some weeks before. This other girl loved to ride horses and went out of town to a nearby pueblo that had several places where one could rent a horse to ride.

Apparently, this girl was just getting her Spanish together and was confused between "caballo" (horse) and "caballero" (gentleman). She went around the pueblo trying to find the horse rental places and didn't realize until the next day that she had mistakenly been asking everyone, "¿Donde puedo encontrar un caballero para montar?". 

Oooooops.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> A girl that was studying at the school I studied at in Morelia years ago told me about another girl who had been at the school some weeks before. This other girl loved to ride horses and went out of town to a nearby pueblo that had several places where one could rent a horse to ride.
> 
> Apparently, this girl was just getting her Spanish together and was confused between "caballo" (horse) and "caballero" (gentleman). She went around the pueblo trying to find the horse rental places and didn't realize until the next day that she had mistakenly been asking everyone, "¿Donde puedo encontrar un caballero para montar?".
> 
> Oooooops.


I wonder if she ever found one . . .


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder if she ever found one . . .


If she did I doubt if she'd tell anyone.:tongue1:


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I believe she did find a horse. A gentleman... unknown.

When her friend informed her of her error the next day, she said, "I'll bet that's why they were all looking at me so funny!"

I think the people of the pueblo showed great restraint in not saying anything rude but I bet several families were laughing hard that night when the story of the gringa was told around the dinner table.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thank You*

This is off topic, but it is cold and getting colder here in Baltimore , the day is not that great, but you have made me laugh  and think of good things . Again, not relevant, but thank y'all very much...your stories sometimes make my day .

:focus:


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I was wondering how some people handle the complete lack of understanding [minimal Spanish comprehension] because of the lack of understanding the exact situation because of the language barrier. I would assume I have misconstrued some situations and know I have, because I found out later I had in some instances which would show I had in other incidences and did not find out later. I have a higher than intermediate understanding but am not fluent in Spanish grammar, darn irregular verbs.


I work as a cashier at Walmart. I practise my Spanish with my Hispanic customers. I have explained why I am learning Spanish and they smile at my sometimes botched efforts and politely correct me. Everywhere I have traveled, in Europe, Japan , Philipines, etc the people love it when you try to speak their language.
Grammar is a problem for me too, since I didn't have a great grasp on English grammer. No entiendo ( I don't understand) ?Yo dije eso correctamente? Did I say that correctly?

I have also discovered an app that can be downloaded to a ipad,touch or smart phone. Sonico Itranslate Plus can be downloaded for $1.99. It has written and verbal translation.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a few such stories, however I am too embarrassed to repeat them on this board. At the end of the day, it makes for a funny story that everyone can laugh at


----------

